# Overdrive Dream App! An easier way to check out books from the library.



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been working on this app that works with Overdrive web sites. Its not quite ready for release, but I would love any feedback from the screenshots below.

UPDATE: APP IS UP AT:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.phonegap.librarybooksearch&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5waG9uZWdhcC5saWJyYXJ5Ym9va3NlYXJjaCJd

HERE IS THE APK FILE IF YOU WANT TO SIDE LOAD:
http://www.badluckdonkey.com/LibraryBookSearch.apk

This app is better than the existing Overdrive app because:


*It estimates the amount of time you have to wait on the waiting list.*
Instead of saying how many patrons are on the waiting list, the app will take that number and calculate the worst case scenario of how long it will take to be able to check out your book.


*Search multiple libraries within your metro.*
If you live in Los Angeles, you know that there are many Overdrive systems that have different selections. This app will let you checkout from the library that has the book availible or compare wait times for the book you want.


*Saves library card numbers.*
One of the things that annoys me the most is having to take out my library card and enter this ridiculously long number to check out a book. This app will store the card number for you. For those security buffs, just uncheck the "save this card" box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this an app for the Kindle Fire?  iOS?

Betsy


----------



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im building it out for Fire and Android devices first, if it does well, I'll get it out for iPhone as well.


----------



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

App is up at

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.phonegap.librarybooksearch&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5waG9uZWdhcC5saWJyYXJ5Ym9va3NlYXJjaCJd


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Fire users are unable to get apps from Google Play without rooting. Can you post it elsewhere too?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Fire users are unable to get apps from Google Play without rooting. Can you post it elsewhere too?


Not exactly true. . . .they just also have to have another android device from which they can side-load the app. Though it's somewhat easier via GetJar and 1Mobile since they can be wirelessly downloaded as long as the 'unknown sources' option is set. . . .no other android device needed.

As it is currently only available for Chicago, LA, and NY area library systems it's of little use to me as yet. But it does look like a good idea -- definitely keep us updated when other library systems are included and, especially, when you have it available for the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann:  

I'll fix it for you, CS:

*Unless they have access to another Android device that can be registered to Google Play,* Fire users are unable to get apps from Google Play without rooting. Can you post it elsewhere too?

My Fire is my only Android device, so I, too, would be interested in having access to the app from somewhere outside Google Play once more libraries are available.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I knew that. LOL. That's what I get for posting at nearly 3 in the morning.  

In any case, the Fire is my only Android device too, so being able to get this cool-sounding app elsewhere would be convenient once more libraries are supported.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Appropriate for Kindle 3?


----------



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

I submitted it to Amazon App Store, but they rejected it because I was soliciting in-app donations. I resubmitted without the donation button and is currently in the review process.

In the meantime, here is the APK file if you know how to side load.
http://www.badluckdonkey.com/LibraryBookSearch.apk

Once it finally gets to the App Store please please make at least a small donation to your public library if you download it.

Thanks!


----------

